# Stern Dreieck Schaltung Automatic mit "LOGO Soft!Comfort" inklusive Zeitverzögerung



## Schnitzelkoenig (1 Oktober 2014)

*Stern Dreieck Schaltung Automatic mit "LOGO Soft!Comfort" inklusive Zeitverzögerung*

Hallo ich wollte wissen ob ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt?   

Ich muss eine Stern Dreieck Schaltung mit dem Programm "LOGO Soft!Comfort" von SIEMENS "zeichnen" und komme nicht weiter, was habe ich falsch gemacht? ( Ich darf keine Merker oder Flip-Flops verwenden )  
Danke für eure Hilfe!!   

*Hier noch die Funktionsbeschreibung:* Nach Betätigung des Start-Taster S1 soll der Motor in Sternschaltung anlaufen. Hierzu müssen zunächst das Sternschütz Q2 und anschließend das Haupt-schütz Q1 anziehen. Nach einer Zeit von ca. 5 s soll die automatische Umschaltung in Dreieckschaltung erfolgen. Während das Hauptschütz Q1 angezogen bleibt, muss zunächst das Sternschütz Q2 abfallen und anschließend das Dreieckschütz Q3 anziehen. Nach Betätigen des Taster S1 „Start“ soll die Meldelampe P1 den Einschaltzustand signalisieren. Über den Aus Taster S0 muss jederzeit – unabhängig vom Schaltzustand – die Ausschaltung (aller Schütze) möglich sein. Bei Überlastung muss der Motor ebenfalls automatisch abgeschaltet werden ebenfalls beim betätigen des Notaustasters (Vorgabe des Dozenten ist keine Merker und keiner Flip-Flops).

Habe mit E-Plan 2 Zeichnungen hergestellt zu denen ich jeweils eine Lösung benötige.
Ich komme in der Selbsthaltung ( Start ) nicht weiter!


----------



## hucki (1 Oktober 2014)

Was passiert denn bei der Simulation?

Was passiert und was sollte passieren? Wo weicht Dein Programm vom Schaltplan und/oder von den Vorgaben ab?
Analyse des Programms gehört auch zum Programmieren.



PS: Wenn Du Schaltpläne zeichnest, warum programmierst Du dann nicht in KOP/LAD? Das ist "Schaltplan um 90° gedreht". Dürft ihr nicht?


----------



## hucki (1 Oktober 2014)

Nochmal ein Tip zum Programmieren auch für die Zukunft:

Die Basis von allem ist meist eine vernünftige EIN/AUS-Funktion. Das sollte immer das erste sein, was man programmiert und testet.
Egal was dann hinten dran hängt. Und auch, wenn sie vlt. nur aus einem oder zwei Bausteinen besteht.


----------

